# Man with gun in theater arrested..... your thoughts



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm reading CNN right now and I see a video of a man that was arrested for having a gun in his "pack" and a few knives. I didn't catch if he had his CCDW or if the theater banned guns. Does anyone have any more info on this?

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

Well, he well could have been there to cause mass mayhem. Or...he could have been carrying to protect himself from mass mayhem should it have broke out. Apparently, that second option is not available there though - it's against the law. 
Sitting in the back of the theater...a tactical scenario. Exactly where I sit so I can see anything that happens (except I don't put myself in the center where I have to get through others to get out - my theater entrance exit is in the back).


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I think the past two mass shootings have been brainwashed ppl done by MK ultra. Only explanation I can think up for a medical student to go on a rampage after being treated by a psychologist connected to the US govt.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

There is not enough information in the short snipit of info I saw to make a determination. The problem is the way it is spun by CNN. With just the information that he had a gun, they assume people think that is reason enough to arrest him. Most of the sheeple know all the lyrics to Lady Gaga's last song but can't name 1 amendment from the Constitution.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Exactly my thoughts with all three of you. Great minds think alike.


----------



## Dave (Jul 3, 2012)

PrepperRecon.com said:


> There is not enough information in the short snipit of info I saw to make a determination. The problem is the way it is spun by CNN. With just the information that he had a gun, they assume people think that is reason enough to arrest him. Most of the sheeple know all the lyrics to Lady Gaga's last song but can't name 1 amendment from the Constitution.


Sure they can. "You have the right to free food, cell phones, and medical treatment, all paid for by other people whose guns you want banned."

Not sure which amendment it is, but it's got to be in there, judging by the state of things.


----------

